# Intermediate Lifter Interested in Roids



## SwoleNoob (Mar 8, 2017)

Hey guys,
My name's Will, and I wasn't sure where else to refer to about my interest in Steroids. A few things about me: I've been lifting for 3 years, I'm 20 years old, 6'0 feet all. I've gained a decent amount of muscle in my 3 years, and for the past few months I've been more interested in leaning down to seem more aesthetically pleasing. 2 months in, I've lose 14 lbs, and I'm currently sitting at 223 lbs. I do know that diet is all I need to lean down, but I am interested in going the extra mile and getting on a safe, beginner cutting cycle. Honest suggestions and reviews would be appreciated. Should I keep lifting naturally for a few more years before wanting to cycle? Which beginner cutting cycle would you recommend? Thanks in advance.


----------



## snake (Mar 8, 2017)

Did you really post that to have someone tell you to " Keep lifting naturally for a few more years"? I doubt that but that's what you need to do my young man. It's not easy, but we can help.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 8, 2017)

20 is pretty young for this.

Also there isn't such a thing as a beginners cutting cycle. First cycles are test only.

Don't look at steroids for fat loss. They build muscle.


----------



## automatondan (Mar 8, 2017)

Welcome to the board. As stated above, "cutting cycles" are not even close to a beginner cycle. They are typically a lot more harsher compounds on your body androgenically and their are often times diuretics involved. Not beginner stuff. 
As a newb, I will tell you that introducing exigenous steroids/hormones into your body will inhibit your natural production. Heres where that comes in handy for you: if you introduce anything into your body that either mimics or replaces your natural testosterone axis (whether in pill form or injection), your natural testosterone production will be inhibited and your body will be left with little to no endogenous testosterone circulating... 

Stick to diet and HIIT if you are looking to shed some bodyfat. You have a lot to learn.


----------



## gymrat827 (Mar 8, 2017)

Gear will build muscle.  Diet & cardio will burn fat.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 8, 2017)

gymrat827 said:


> Gear will build muscle.  Diet & lifting heavy weights will burn fat.



Fixed that for you!


----------



## John Ziegler (Mar 8, 2017)

Please don't say *roids* especially when you have never even used any before.


----------



## SwoleNoob (Mar 8, 2017)

Thank you all for your input.


----------



## SwoleNoob (Mar 8, 2017)

snake said:


> Did you really post that to have someone tell you to " Keep lifting naturally for a few more years"? I doubt that but that's what you need to do my young man. It's not easy, but we can help.



I'm stuck in between giving it a few years or going ahead and cycling. You doubt that I could stay natural for a few more years because I thought about taking steroids? Bahahaha.


----------



## SwoleNoob (Mar 8, 2017)

Zeigler said:


> Please don't say *roids* especially when you have never even used any before.



Please don't tell me what not to say, oH! And also, I don't know how recent that photo of you is, but please don't tell me you've been lifting for over 2 months, because you're rocking a 40 year old dad bod. Get your ass in the gym and off this forum.


----------



## SwoleNoob (Mar 8, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> 20 is pretty young for this.
> 
> Also there isn't such a thing as a beginners cutting cycle. First cycles are test only.
> 
> Don't look at steroids for fat loss. They build muscle.



Thank you for actually answering my question! That's literally all I was asking.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Mar 8, 2017)

SwoleNoob said:


> I'm stuck in between giving it a few years or going ahead and cycling. You doubt that I could stay natural for a few more years because I thought about taking steroids? Bahahaha.



Stay natty a few more years, and see if you stick with the lifestyle. You could find a new hobby in the next few years and not be living the life anymore.

I'll admit, I did my first cycle at your age. I have a lot of friends that did too. Most of them stopped lifting by the time they were 25 and are now fat slobs, and most likely they have the test levels of a 10yr old boy. Hell I stopped lifting for a few years when I first had kids, and turned into a blob. Now I'm mid 30s and on trt for life. Married to a needle for the next 40 years...


----------



## SwoleNoob (Mar 8, 2017)

automatondan said:


> Welcome to the board. As stated above, "cutting cycles" are not even close to a beginner cycle. They are typically a lot more harsher compounds on your body androgenically and their are often times diuretics involved. Not beginner stuff.
> As a newb, I will tell you that introducing exigenous steroids/hormones into your body will inhibit your natural production. Heres where that comes in handy for you: if you introduce anything into your body that either mimics or replaces your natural testosterone axis (whether in pill form or injection), your natural testosterone production will be inhibited and your body will be left with little to no endogenous testosterone circulating...
> 
> Stick to diet and HIIT if you are looking to shed some bodyfat. You have a lot to learn.



Understood. Thank you for the honest answer, unlike some others on this thread. I definitely will keep steroids on hold until later in my life. And also, I have a lot to learn? Well I'm all ears haha. You seem like one who could educate me a bit.


----------



## SwoleNoob (Mar 8, 2017)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Stay natty a few more years, and see if you stick with the lifestyle. You could find a new hobby in the next few years and not be living the life anymore.
> 
> I'll admit, I did my first cycle at your age. I have a lot of friends that did too. Most of them stopped lifting by the time they were 25 and are now fat slobs, and most likely they have the test levels of a 10yr old boy. Hell I stopped lifting for a few years when I first had kids, and turned into a blob. Now I'm mid 30s and on trt for life. Married to a needle for the next 40 years...



Oh, wow. Yeah after reading the replies I'll stick to being natty for a good while. I'll be back on the forum if I'm still alive interested in a couple years, haha!


----------



## Seeker (Mar 8, 2017)

Good luck. Thanks for stopping by. Dys pretty much nailed it. Nothing else to add


----------



## TrickWilliams (Mar 8, 2017)

SwoleNoob said:


> I'm stuck in between giving it a few years or going ahead and cycling. You doubt that I could stay natural for a few more years because I thought about taking steroids? Bahahaha.



He never doubted you could stay natural. He was doubting why you asked in the first place, If you just wanted to hear the same answer you probably already have.

If you need to ask, you already know the answer, is what I think Snake was trying to get at. 

Bahahaha? Snake is one of the guys that would actually take the time out of his day to help you.



SwoleNoob said:


> Please don't tell me what not to say, oH! And also, I don't know how recent that photo of you is, but please don't tell me you've been lifting for over 2 months, because you're rocking a 40 year old dad bod. Get your ass in the gym and off this forum.



Attack an Elite as a greenie is never a good way to make a name for yourself. Least he was polite about it.

Id rethink your approach talking to Elite.



SwoleNoob said:


> Understood. Thank you for the honest answer, unlike some others on this thread. I definitely will keep steroids on hold until later in my life. And also, I have a lot to learn? Well I'm all ears haha. You seem like one who could educate me a bit.



Everyone in this thread gave you and honest and good answer to your question. Every member here that even took the time to answer could educate you a bit. Including Dan, yes.


----------



## Youngblood1984 (Mar 9, 2017)

TrickWilliams said:


> He never doubted you could stay natural. He was doubting why you asked in the first place, If you just wanted to hear the same answer you probably already have.
> 
> If you need to ask, you already know the answer, is what I think Snake was trying to get at.
> 
> ...



I'm not sure I should welcome or not . . . .  Naaaa I'll welcome everyone to the board it's up to them if they make it or not ! One thing on this forum you'll have to learn is that you'll get answers you may not want to hear but it's the truth we only give them cause the gentleman here actually care  (and woman ) but to ask a question and to get feed back and straight up be disrespectful to long time members and founders is not a way to be welcomed !!!


----------



## John Ziegler (Mar 9, 2017)

SwoleNoob said:


> Please don't tell me what not to say, oH! And also, I don't know how recent that photo of you is, but please don't tell me you've been lifting for over 2 months, because you're rocking a 40 year old dad bod. Get your ass in the gym and off this forum.



Thank you ....

Will be 47 in a couple months


----------



## BRICKS (Mar 9, 2017)

I thought you looked younger than your age Zeigler. :32 (18):


----------



## BRICKS (Mar 9, 2017)

Son,  the brothers giving you advice have callouses from training older than you.  A little humility and respect are in order, and will get you a lot farther than a rude entitled attitude.  And 3 years training qualifies you as a beginner.

And "roids" are what you get in your ass from squatting heavy or pushing out kids.


----------



## ToolSteel (Mar 9, 2017)

Hell, I don't even like ziggy, and I still negged the twat for being mouthy to him.


----------



## Dex (Mar 9, 2017)

BRICKS said:


> Son,  the brothers giving you advice have callouses from training older than you.  A little humility and respect are in order, and will get you a lot farther than a rude entitled attitude.  And 3 years training qualifies you as a beginner.
> 
> And "roids" are what you get in your ass from squatting heavy or pushing out kids.



Well, damn. I just lost motivation to up my squat game.


----------



## John Ziegler (Mar 10, 2017)

ToolSteel said:


> I don't even like ziggy



Liar ........


----------

